# Another 'should i buy this vehicle?' thread (it's a bus this time)



## Matt Derrick (Mar 13, 2016)

so i'm looking at this bus here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28196510580...1&exe=13926&ext=35632&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext

which is a 1987 chevy short bus '350 turbo 400 transmission'. the description is a little vague, but damn, a short bus for 1500 and is within driving distance of me (8 hours) seems pretty awesome.

just wondering if there's anything i should look out for, since this is an ebay thing, i'd basically be buying it blind. the seller has responded to my questions saying that the engine has 30,000 miles on it, but the chassis has 147k or so, so i guess it's the second engine.

his response to what is the standing height was '9ft', but i think he means the total vehicle height. im about to call him and get more info. anyways, does anyone have any advice? any input here @creature?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 13, 2016)

here's a pic:


----------



## Mankini (Mar 13, 2016)

yeah, go for it!! chevy. bargain down to 1000, though.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 13, 2016)

so, i just got off the phone with the guy and he seems pretty cool/honest, way easier to talk to over the phone than online (i'm guessing he's not a computer guy).

it seems like the engine was smoking before the current owner bought it but the previous owner re-did the rings and a bunch of other stuff and it's no longer doing that. He just drove it to chicago and back, and says it ran great the whole way without any problems.

while writing this i just said 'fuck it' and pulled the trigger. i sent a $500 deposit on ebay and i'll arrive with the rest ($1000) in a certified check when i get there to pick it up. the guy is going to pick me up from the greyhound when i go out there next weekend.

now i gotta call in a few favors so i can get greyhound money to get there and gas money to get back. i'll definitely get the engine fully checked out when i get back though (and can afford it).


----------



## Haystack (Mar 13, 2016)

Congrats on your new purchase Matt. I'm looking forward to a build thread on it


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 13, 2016)

thanks man, i definitely plan on documenting the whole thing. i'm a little nervous about the risk, but what's life without a little risk, right?


----------



## awkwardshelby (Mar 13, 2016)

Oh shoot I was like, "dude it's already sold" before I read the rest of the thread. 

Congrats on it! She's a beauty.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 13, 2016)

awkwardshelby said:


> Oh shoot I was like, "dude it's already sold" before I read the rest of the thread.
> 
> Congrats on it! She's a beauty.



thank you! i'm totally excited and nervous about it at the same time.


----------



## awkwardshelby (Mar 13, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> thank you! i'm totally excited and nervous about it at the same time.


Oh what the hell, nerves come with everything! I'm sure it'll turn out amazing.


----------



## tobepxt (Mar 13, 2016)

fuck yeah! lemme know if ya need a hand with things


----------



## Mankini (Mar 14, 2016)

now time to start raiding junkyards


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Mar 14, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> thanks man, i definitely plan on documenting the whole thing. i'm a little nervous about the risk, but what's life without a little risk, right?



I always say that if there>s no risk, there>s no fun!!
My boss never liked me saying that when doing roofing though :/ ahaha


----------



## Tude (Mar 14, 2016)

Very cool! Went and looked on craigslist and saw sold  And then I come back here and see you got it!


----------



## dprogram (Mar 19, 2016)

Sweet! Document your entire build!


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice purchase Matt, did you go to pick it up yet?

Sure we'd like to see some first-hand pictures of this


----------



## Bryan Swift (Apr 29, 2016)

Very cool indeed, looking forward to future updates..


----------



## scntfc (Aug 16, 2018)

Updates?


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Mar 13, 2019)

Anything ever come of this?


----------

